

Ron Paul fears NSA leaker assassination - xhrpost
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-250_162-57588886/ron-paul-fears-nsa-leaker-assassination/

======
vvpan
It sounds from the tone of the statement that Ron Paul was exaggerating to
make a point. The title is sensationalist.

------
ethanazir
An MD who is in it for the right reason is hacker; I think Ron and Rand are
hackers.

------
websitescenes
lol, the only thing Ron Paul is concerned about is being forgotten...

